# I changed the ATF fluid in my Cruze



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Is the fluid level full?

You didn't drain the engine oil by accident??


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

JLL said:


> Is the fluid level full?
> 
> You didn't drain the engine oil by accident??


No lol it was definitely tranny


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jarret said:


> No lol it was definitely tranny


Ok. I've seen guys do it. They weren't very bright.

Maybe there's some air in it where they're shouldn't be? Did you go for a short test drive?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What fluid did you use and how much?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

What procedure did you follow when changing it? Did you heat it up when checking if it was full?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Definitely have to make sure that it's properly filled. How much fluid came out? How much did you put back in?


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

JLL said:


> Ok. I've seen guys do it. They weren't very bright.
> 
> Maybe there's some air in it where they're shouldn't be? Did you go for a short test drive?


That’s exactly what it was, I went for a drive and the noise was never to be heard again


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jarret said:


> That’s exactly what it was, I went for a drive and the noise was never to be heard again


I'm glad you figured it out


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

You had me worried, so glad it worked out.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

Johnny B said:


> You had me worried, so glad it worked out.


Ya me too I just about had a heart attack


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

JLL said:


> I'm glad you figured it out


Me too lol I just about died inside


----------

